# Broadreach puppy?



## Zeliana (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello everyone

I am new to this forum. I have read mainly positive reviews from these forums about Broadreach but just wondered if anyone can share their experience. We will be first time owners - we have 3 kids ranging from 10 to 5. We have chosen a puppy from Anne's litter from Archie and Jiffy. We found it hard to be honest to decide which puppy to chose as there was also another litter (Oscar and Cookie's). We didn't really have a chance to meet Archie (he was shown from outside) and also we didn't meet Jiffy (we saw her but because we were originally goings to chose from Cookie's litter we only met Cookie). Anyway, excited but also a little nervous and just hope we have chosen well with regards to temperament and also with regards to the look of the cockapoo (ie coat will be nice and wavy/curly). So any comments or shared experiences would be really appreciated. Thanks all and enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Welcome. If you do a search for Broadreach in the search box on the left, you will find lots of threads. There have been some recent ones. All good! Will look forward to pictures.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/search.php?searchid=1713833


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi there. We have a Broadreach pupster who was born on 17 April 2012. He is a Hector and Mable combination so different parents and a F1B cockapoo rather than a proper mix.

Monty is a really gorgeous dog, very clever, brilliant with the children, loves all dogs and people. He's a real sweetie. 

We found Anne to be very thorough in all aspects and very helpful. She was enormously patient with us and allowed the children to visit regularly to see Monty. I'm also in touch with one of Monty's sisters (who I met through here which was great) who has also had a positive experience.

Hope it goes well for you - very exciting times. X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Welcome. If you do a search for Broadreach in the search box on the left, you will find lots of threads. There have been some recent ones. All good! Will look forward to pictures.


Love the new pita pata!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi there! 

I have a Broadreach dog - She is an F1 Apricot Cockapoo called Saffi and is now 18 months old. You can read more about her on my blog.


----------

